# help understanding labs please



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have finally requested copies of my labs going back to my diagnosis of Graves last year.

First, if I may ask, what exactly are 'ranges'? Why would they differ from different labs? That has confuzzled me for a while as I follow along on some threads here.

Without further ado, here are my labs.

October 13, 2011
TSH 0.01 ref range 0.34-5.60
Free T4 2.66 ref range 0.58-1.64

November 1, 2011
TSH 0.01 ref range 0.34-5.60
Free T4 2.65 ref range 0.58-1.64
Free T3 8.50 ref range 2.50-3.90

December 7, 2011
TSH 0.06
Free T4 1.03
Free T3 3.40

February 9, 2012
TSH 0.08
Free T4 0.58
Free T3 3.32

April 10, 2012
TSH 0.44
Free T4 0.71
Free T3 2.56

June 14, 2012
TSH 4.35
Free T4 0.63
Free T3 3.25

I would appreciate your expertise in interpretation of these numbers.
I just know that I feel ok, but soooooo slow. Lacking energy that I dearly need in my active life. Weight gain. Hair loss. bah humbug. 

Doc says I am doing great. He has cut me back on the methi to only 5 mgs a day (yay!!!)
Will my energy return?

thank you


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

What exactly ARE 
TSH
Free T4
Free T3?

My official Graves diagnosis was preceded by a RAI uptake scan. That pill caused me a LOT of agony for a full week following! My neck turned BRIGHT red. It was ridiculous! Even the pharmacist at work noticed and was worried about me. I never want to do anything radioactive again!

As some of you know also, I have a lot of TED. 
My most recent visit with the neuro opthamologists was good. They said it looks like it may be going into remission.
My endo said the same.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prairie Rose said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have finally requested copies of my labs going back to my diagnosis of Graves last year.
> 
> ...


Your FT3 is still a little high but there is a lag time between the TSH and the FREE T3 as far as labs go. If you stay on the same dose, it would be my guess that the FT3 will have come down by the next labs.

Do "you" feel great? Are you considering having the thyroid out?

Is your doctor running labs on the liver enzymes every now and then? Anti-thyroid meds are hard on the liver.

Yes; sadly.................different labs use different ranges and that is because they all use different protocul/techniques to arrive at the result.

It would be nice to have universal ranges.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you Andros. MUCH appreciate your help here.

I feel ok. But not great. I just don't have the get up and go that I am accustomed to, and it rather sucks. But overall, other than feeling kind of bogged down and fat, I can't gripe.

Yes, doc runs full blood panels, including liver. I have those numbers too but didn't want to overload this post.  Liver enzymes look good.


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

At this point, we aren't discussing thyroid removal yet, though doc laid out the options for me at the beginning of this rodeo.

We are doing the meds route for now.
He has gone over the RAI and removal options for me if this fails.
After the uptake scan, I absolutely nix the RAI route.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prairie Rose said:


> Thank you Andros. MUCH appreciate your help here.
> 
> I feel ok. But not great. I just don't have the get up and go that I am accustomed to, and it rather sucks. But overall, other than feeling kind of bogged down and fat, I can't gripe.
> 
> Yes, doc runs full blood panels, including liver. I have those numbers too but didn't want to overload this post.  Liver enzymes look good.


As long as the liver is not in a quiver; you are good! LOL!!

When I was so hyper, I gained weight also. I was soooooooooooooo sad. I empathize w/you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Prairie Rose said:


> What exactly ARE
> TSH
> Free T4
> Free T3?
> ...


I meant to provide you with some links that should help you interpret your labs and of course, all of us here are also glad to help if and when we can.

Understanding your labs.
Here is a good place to learn how to interpret your labs.
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/lab-values/#

And here is a great place to explain labs and what they mean.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm


----------

